#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [散文] 狼叔叔 （转自：网易云阅读）

## 狼王白牙

这个小故事有趣，很适合拿去吓嘴馋的小孩 ：3  :lupe_hungry: 

============================


从前有一个馋嘴的女孩。狂欢节那天，老师跟女孩们说：”谁要是做乖孩子，把毛活织完，就给谁炸糕吃。” 

这个女孩一点也不会织毛活，就向老师请假，假装去洗手间。她把自己关在洗手间里，睡着了。当她回到教室，别的女孩已经把炸糕都吃完了。她哭着回到了家，把学校里发生的事都跟妈妈说了。 

“别哭了，小可怜。妈妈给你做炸糕吃。”妈妈说。可是家里很穷，炸锅也没有。”你去找狼叔叔，请他把锅借给我们用用。” 

小女孩来到狼叔叔家门口，”咚、咚！”地敲门。 

“谁呀？” 

“是我！” 

“多少年多少月也没人再来敲这扇门了！你有什么事？” 

“妈妈叫我来的，向您借一口锅做炸糕。” 

“等等，让我把衬衣穿上。” 

“咚、咚！” 

“等等，让我把裤衩穿上。” 

“咚、咚！” 

“等等，让我把长裤穿上。” 

“咚、咚！” 

“等等，让我把外衣穿上。” 

狼叔叔总算把门打开了，递给她一口锅，说：”我把锅借给你们，不过你告诉妈妈，还锅的时候，在里面装满一锅炸糕，一个圆面包和一瓶酒。” 

“好，好，我一定送来。” 

回到家，妈妈给他做了好多好吃的炸糕，也给狼叔叔留了一锅。天黑之前，她对小女孩说：”把这些炸糕给狼叔叔送去，还有一个小圆面包和这瓶酒。” 

这个小女孩实在嘴馋，一路上就开始闻着炸糕的香味。啊，真香啊！尝一个吧！就这样，一个两个三个，小女孩把炸糕全都吃完了，伴着炸糕，她把圆面包也吃了，为了把炸糕和面包送下肚，她又连酒也全喝了。 

吃光喝完，小女孩为了装满锅子，就在路上抓了些驴粪团放了进去，又往酒瓶里灌了些脏水。随后，她用一个在路边干活的瓦匠的灰泥揉成了圆面包的形状。到了狼叔叔家，她把这些脏东西都给了他。 

狼叔叔尝了一个炸糕。”呸！这是驴粪呀！”他马上喝了口酒乡漱掉嘴里的臭味。”呸！这是脏水啊！”他又咬了一口圆面包，”呸！这是灰泥啊！”狼叔叔双眼冒火盯着小女孩，说：”今天夜里我要去吃了你！” 

小女孩跑回家告诉妈妈：”今天夜里狼叔叔要来吃了我！” 

妈妈赶快关好门，关好窗，关好家里所有的漏洞，想阻止狼叔叔进屋，但她忘了把烟囱也关上。 

到了夜里，小女孩已经上床了，就听到外面传来狼叔叔的声音：”我来吃你了！我到你家门口了！”随后听到瓦片上有脚步声：”我来吃你了，我到了房顶上！” 

过了一会，听到一个很大的声响从烟囱上传下来：”我来吃你了！我到烟囱里了！” 

“妈妈，妈妈，狼来了！” 

”你快藏到被子里去！” 

“我来吃你了！我到了壁炉里！” 

小女孩蜷缩在床角，吓得像树叶一样发抖。 

“我来吃你了！我到了屋里！” 

小女孩吓得屏住了呼吸。 

“我来吃你了！我到了床前！啊！我吃到你了！”说着，狼就把小女孩给吃了。 

就这样，狼叔叔总是吃馋嘴女孩。



伊塔洛.卡尔维诺

----------


## 白雨云

有著童話該有的優點,明快,好記憶的節奏,明確的故事主軸與寓意
但這結局不知怎麼總讓我感覺有點悶啊......
故事中雖然難得將狼從"壞蛋"提升為"懲戒者",但仍是不脫"狼是兇惡,危險,有威脅性的"這樣的警告用工具,好比有些父母動不動就用警察威脅小孩一樣
讓我有點想改寫的衝動.......

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝雲歌的回應, 不過本狼認為如果刻意塑造狼是 "可愛,溫柔, 膽小" 的反而有些奇怪,
所以塑造成 "懲戒者" 算是不錯的選擇。

有些狼故事把狼描寫的太過擬人就沒有轉貼過來了  比方說這篇
https://www.baidu.com/home/news/data...rom=1&dtype=-1

即使人狼之間有恩怨, 也是人先食用小狼在先, 面對想要殺盡自己族群的 "恩人"
也沒有為了報恩而以死相報的理由, 那你報了恩, 從世上解脫了, 你族群怎麼辦呢? 萬一你恩人意猶未盡還想繼續殺狼呢?
面對這種兩難, 我還寧可為了族群當個 "兇惡" 的形象把 "恩人" 送入口中...........

----------

